# Can someone animate my sigs?



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

I have two sigs...can someone animate for me? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... bilsig.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... ogsig1.jpg 



Thanks! 

Hails 8)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Just remember to upload it. It's too bad that you lose quality when you animate.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Thankyou SO much Forjazz!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

How do you do that?


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

There is an animating product...I can't remember what it is called...made by Adobe, maybe that is how Forjazz does it.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Some help you are Hayley! You can't even remember the name!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I used Jasc Animation Shop.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'll have to check that out. Thanks ForJazz. Hayley, you couldn't even remember a name as simple as "Jacs Animation Software". :lol: :lol: 

What is the program you used called again?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

catlover_2004 said:


> I'll have to check that out. Thanks ForJazz. Hayley, you couldn't even remember a name as simple as "Jacs Animation Software". :lol: :lol:
> 
> What is the program you used called again?
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Yikes. I actually think she was trying to think of Adobe ImageReady...but whatever. You got it wrong too, catlover, and I had JUST typed it. So what does that say? Perhaps karma for making fun of others?


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

HAHAHA! :lol: :roll: Yeah, I was thinking of ImageReady. "Jasc Animation Shop." HAHAHA! Seeeeeeeeeee Catlover! You got it wrong too! (If there was Karma on this forum we'd all have very low by now LOL!)


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool, I'll have to look into that....as if Photoshop, ImageReady, PhotoStudio & Fireworks isn't enough.... :lol:


----------

